# Thinking about buying a kayak



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Well after a summer of wading rivers and creeks fishing for everything and having a good time I started to notice how much more area I could fish with a kayak. I have some questions though , when fishing in a river or creek is it tough to fish in somewhat shallow water since you'll be constantly moving with the current? Is it really easy to capsize? Is it hard to land fish? Can you troll? What kind of kayak should I get because I'm a pretty big guy 16 yrs 6"4 215lbs idk if a kayak would even work for me? I would like to spend no more that 500$ if that's possible. Any and all help is appreciated 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You ask a lot of questions young grasshopper. In doing so, you will get many answers.
You've got it made, you're young, 16 and lookin' for a yak.
There's no problem floating shallow, you stay in the
flow or you walk around it. You may never capsize, it depends on how big a wad you are.
No problem landing fish, But stopping to wade is the prefered way.
Trolling only works in big rivers, 
There're a few nice 11 ft Sit On Tops available at $500, especially with all the free shipping. Try the Ocean Kayak Scrambler 11 or the Ocean Kayak Caper Classic if you act quickly you can save shipping. I think Dicks handles them on line. Good Luck !


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Dicks has the field and stream boats around 500 nice boats have 450lb capacity. Have sit in or on top i have the ontop. Where are you located. Im sure one of us can hook up with show you some ways 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

I live in Xenia Ohio 15 mins east of Dayton, the dicks sportingoods I go to is in beaver creek and all they had were non angling kayaks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Non angling kayaks are fine, and in most cases preferred.
The "stuff" they add for a fishing package is often not relevant and/or in the wrong spot.
Most of us buy regular kayaks, and then add rod holders, anchors, etc...to modify it for fishing.
Now there are fishing models than can be purchased that are set up well. Most of those belong to Jackson kayaks and are $1,000 and up.
Good luck, man. Don't rush your decision. Keep doing research. Plus most of the great buys won't start until after the first of the year.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

You are close to our kayak shop, whitewater warehouse in dayton.....they have a lot of good deals on kayaks that are a better yak than you will find at Dick's and on the upper fringes of your spending limit...haven't looked in a while, but they may still have some used boats that were demo models that would fit in your price range too...
they have a sale going on through Dec 22nd
http://www.kayakdayton.com/


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

If I had to get a kayak for rivers I would jump on a used Coosa from jackson kayak. Its a SOT kayak. If you plan to get in and out of a kayak often when river fishing I wouldn't recommend a sit-in kayak.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

First....find a used Coosa. 
GREAT boat. Not many people get rid of them once they own one.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I vote for the Malibu Mini X. very light wt and stable. around $500


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

kayakfishingsupplies.com/servlet/the-1238/Malibu-Mini-dsh-X-Kayak--dsh-/Detail


----------



## Lak (Dec 27, 2012)

Fisherfourlife,
If you are still looking for a kayak you might also want to look at this website. Might be a distance from you but it could also give you some additional ideas.
http://kayakcorral.com
Regards,
Lak


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

When you get your kayak, look up a anchor trolly. On windy days or SLOW/GENTLE moving currents they come in very handy with a stake out pole or anchor.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Contrary to what other have posted , avoid the Coosa unless you plan to fish only sheltered areas and small streams, the problem with the Coosa is that it is at the mercy of the wind, any kind of wind blows the Coosa around like a Styrofoam cup on the water. The top of the Coosa is perfect except for the scuppers being too close to the seat, lures seem to find their way down them. It's the hull that sucks. In fact just reeling in will cause to bow to turn into the retrieve, you have to change your grip while reeling to keep the bow where you want it. I have hundreds of hours on the Coosa and if I had a dollar for every time I cursed the hull I'd be rich. It came to the point if there was any breeze I would take a different kayak.
Look into the Cuda 12, the deck is almost the same and it has a decent keel, save up and pick one up.

Also look into the Wilderness Systems Ride 115.

Always try before you buy
Steve


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Couple other questions, when fishing any river or stream in a kayak is it tough to hold it in a certain area if there's some current if you want to stay and fish a specific area? Because I've waded the GMR and watched kayaks get pushed past holes I catch a lot of fish out of only being able to maybe 4 or 5 casts 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, is the current you'll need an anchor or stakeout pole. 
Some use a drag anchor or chain to slow down your drift, I feel it disturbs the fish.
Most of my kayaks are motorized so I can hold in the current. But you buying your first boat, you should try the anchor, look into a company that makes the* Squid Anchor* they were next to me at one of the Sportsmen s shows, great guys with a good product, another possible option is paddle to your spot and beach it and fish from the shore.
Those guys your watching may only get a few cast in at that hole but they probably fish many other holes during their drift.
Your at the mercy of the current when River fishing. Using the Coosa for
Creeks and streams it's great, flowing rivers and large open areas is not, if the area is more 150 yards across your going to be blown around.
Don't buy the first thing you see, do your research. Try one out for a day not 10 minutes, everything is great when you first sit on it, fish out of it for a day than make your disision 
Good Luck
Steve


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

There's a ton of good kayaks out there. Every person you talk to will have a different opinion. Do your research because now that kayak fishing has been around a while the market has become pretty diverse with several different kayaks made for specific situations or fishing styles. There's also some that are more versatile. Some are far more comfortable than others with the newer seats (like lawn chairs) that a couple of the companies have come out with. There's also Sit In vs. Sit on Top, most people end up with Sit on Top for more versatility, safety, and ease of getting in and out.
The only way to really know what your going to like is to get out there and try the ones that catch your eye. Just be honest with yourself about where and how your going to use it and buy for that. Some companies I would look into would be
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/homepage
http://jacksonkayak.com/
http://www.oceankayak.com/
Also a good versatile and economical kayak would be the West Marine Pampano 120, its made by Wilderness Systems and its just a renamed Wilderness, Tarpon 120 (previous bodystyle). They are selling it for $499 but you would need to buy a seat separately. It also goes by Perception Sport Pescador 12.0 Kayak and goes for around $530-$575 at other stores with a seat.
Like I said there are a lot of choices, you owe it to yourself to try them out.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

IF your thing is really rivers and creeks, make sure you think about the hull design.
A previous poster had some negative things to say about the Coosa's hull design. (It's designed specifically for RIVER fishermen.) So yeah, it doesn't track straight and has no keel. These are GOOD things for a river fisherman. 
In fact, it's exactly why tons of people who fish rivers ran out to buy them when they first came out, and continue to buy them.
The lack of keel and general hull design give the boat the ablility to turn on a dime, like INSTANTLY. This makes it super easy to "eddie out" below a riffle with a simple placement of your paddle. Which means you won't miss those holes you're worried abut drifting past. It's SUPER easy to stick your paddle in the water, spin around, and drop a 3 lb dumbbell to hold you in the eddie. Fish the hole out, pick up anchor, and drift on.
The lack of a hard keel also makes river fishing easier because it addresses something not many people talk about...ledges, drop offs, big rocks.
Ohio streams are shallow. Not all of them, but most of them. I know the streams well in your area of the state and they run shallow in the summertime. If your boat has a hard keel, you'll inevitably end up with the last 6 inches of your boat perched on top the edge of a drop off or shallow ledge. And you WILL tip; almost any boat. But a boat without a hard keel like the Coosa, the back of the boat will slip right over the ledge/dropp off without incident.
I've seen in happen to DOZENS of guys over the years in boats with hard keels...usually accompanied by plenty of rod snapping and tackle loss. 

So, if you're REALLY into rivers and streams, check out the Coosa well. Any boat you can stand and fish, turn on a dime, and has that many top of the boat features for fishermen, deserves serious consideration.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve K said:


> Yes, is the current you'll need an anchor or stakeout pole.
> Some use a drag anchor or chain to slow down your drift, I feel it disturbs the fish.
> Most of my kayaks are motorized so I can hold in the current. But you buying your first boat, you should try the anchor, look into a company that makes the* Squid Anchor* they were next to me at one of the Sportsmen s shows, great guys with a good product, another possible option is paddle to your spot and beach it and fish from the shore.
> Those guys your watching may only get a few cast in at that hole but they probably fish many other holes during their drift.
> ...


I was wondering what type of kayak is that in your picture?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a Hobie Pro Angler 12, it's a great boat but, I don't think it's a good choice for how you want to fish, it's powered by the Mirage drive, you pedal it. so clearance may be a problem in shallow water.

You should take a look at the Wilderness Systems Ride 115, it has a great seat,super stable, you can stand on it , and it's relativity fast.
check it out here http://www.wildernesssystems.com/product/index/products/recreational/ride_2012/ride_115_2012/

Save you cash up and buy a decent kayak, don't settle for a box store, entry level kayak, . Look around and some dealer may have Demos, or blemishes at considerable discounts.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I bought my first fishin yak at dicks a couple years ago. Entry level sit inside 9ft Future beach fishing kayak with 2 flush mounted rod holders was $299. most sit on top kayaks over 10 ft start out at around $800. Im in a Malibu Stealth 12 now and they go around $1000 new. but there are many options out there!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I got my Future Beach Angler 160 from Dunham Sports for $350 on clearance, not sure of the orig. price but they often clearance out kayaks. Its on Dicks website for $499. I am very happy with it after the first year. Has many features of the more expensive kayaks its just from a less known name and cost less. It is almost a replica of the Ocean Prowler 13 which is around $800. 

I have used it alot and used it hard this last year and it is holding up fine. At 13'4" and 75# its can be a handful to carry around but it sits solid in the water. It has many hooks, loops, and bungee cords that make it really easy to customize. I also find that the tapped and sealed screw holes for all of those items are useful for mounting other items without drilling holes. I would love to get a Jackson and hope that one day I will but that's not in the budget. So for under $500 you get allot for your money with the Angler 160.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Don't mean to hijack thread but was wondering if anyone has any experience with this yak - 

http://www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=9

Looking to fish Mogodore, Wingfoot, Hodgson lakes with it.

Thanks!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

They are great, but there is one drawback for lakes. If you are out in a chop, you can get a considerable amount of splash accumulating in the boat. I wouldn't want to be in the middle of Pymy in one when the wind kicks up, but they are nice back in the coves and fishing the pads. The Commander is a little bit bigger boat in this style. EZbite has one up in your section of the state.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

rustyfish said:


> I got my Future Beach Angler 160 from Dunham Sports for $350 on clearance, not sure of the orig. price but they often clearance out kayaks. Its on Dicks website for $499. I am very happy with it after the first year. Has many features of the more expensive kayaks its just from a less known name and cost less. It is almost a replica of the Ocean Prowler 13 which is around $800.
> 
> I have used it alot and used it hard this last year and it is holding up fine. At 13'4" and 75# its can be a handful to carry around but it sits solid in the water. It has many hooks, loops, and bungee cords that make it really easy to customize. I also find that the tapped and sealed screw holes for all of those items are useful for mounting other items without drilling holes. I would love to get a Jackson and hope that one day I will but that's not in the budget. So for under $500 you get allot for your money with the Angler 160.


Looks like a nice unit for the price, can you stand and fish in it?


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

pymybob said:


> Don't mean to hijack thread but was wondering if anyone has any experience with this yak -
> 
> http://www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=9
> 
> ...


I have the Ultimate 12 and it is a fantastic boat for almost all situations. I will agree with Streamstalker though in that on a larger lake if your out on a windy day with big chop then you will take on water. I have heard of two (1 in a Ultimate and the other in a Commander, very similar boats) instances where the boat has gotten completely swamped and the fisherman had to swim to the bank. Having said that this is not the norm and I have fished in what I consider high winds on smaller lakes and had no trouble whatsoever. I don't know the lakes you named but if they're more than a few hundred acres than I would look at the Native Watercraft Slayer. http://www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=48 It has a wide open, simple layout like the Ultimate, a comfortable seat just like the Ultimate, but most importantly its a SOT with scupper holes so taking on water on larger lakes won't be a problem.
If your lakes are smaller than a few hundred acres than in my opinion you'd be hard pressed to find a more comfortable kayak. When bass fishing in lakes I probably stand %75 percent of the time and never feel even slightly tippy. I can bring everything but the kitchen sink and still have plenty of room. Hell I even bring my dog and still have plenty of room. Like Tony the Tiger says "They're Grrrrrreat!"
Try out as many boats as possible before you buy though!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

rustyfish said:


> I got my Future Beach Angler 160 from Dunham Sports for $350 on clearance, not sure of the orig. price but they often clearance out kayaks. Its on Dicks website for $499. I am very happy with it after the first year. Has many features of the more expensive kayaks its just from a less known name and cost less. It is almost a replica of the Ocean Prowler 13 which is around $800.
> 
> I have used it alot and used it hard this last year and it is holding up fine. At 13'4" and 75# its can be a handful to carry around but it sits solid in the water. It has many hooks, loops, and bungee cords that make it really easy to customize. I also find that the tapped and sealed screw holes for all of those items are useful for mounting other items without drilling holes. I would love to get a Jackson and hope that one day I will but that's not in the budget. So for under $500 you get allot for your money with the Angler 160.


good lookin yak and a good price rustyfish...i looked at that one and the ascend fs12t..ended up going with the ascend..i liked both because they both have about the same amount of open storage behind the seat..but the future beach also has a small hatch with dry storage in the back. nice


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Looks like a nice unit for the price, can you stand and fish in it?


A person could... Inching closer to 300 pounds every day so I'm not the best candidate for standing up in a yak. But as a fat guy, I'm not a big fan of standing anyway LOL.
As you can see from the pic there is not a great place to stand. The seat area is very rounded and the leg area has the molded foot rest (which is my least fav part of the yak). Sure you can but its not designed for it like some on boats. It is a steady boat. I'm sure I might try this summer sometime when I don't have it packed full of fishing gear.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help and additional links/posts. Very helpful. In first appearances, the Jackson seem great but I like the anchor accessory and openness of the Ultimate 12. Decisions, decisions. LOL!


----------

